# Snouted Cobra



## Arietans (Feb 19, 2007)

He is not quite as friendly as the others


----------



## Pimperator (Feb 19, 2007)

You keep that thing as a pet? Ever been bit?


----------



## Arietans (Feb 19, 2007)

He is a friendly cobra, as cobras go


----------



## Natemass (Feb 19, 2007)

thats amazing, ive always been interested in venomous snakes, and ive always dreamed of going to africa specially south africa. consider yourself lucky:clap:


----------



## nickbachman (Feb 19, 2007)

you're bonkers.


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Feb 19, 2007)

ive said it on venomlist and ill say it here.  I absolutely love your collection of hots.


----------



## Arietans (Feb 19, 2007)

> you're bonkers.



uhm...... thanks?


----------



## eelnoob (Feb 19, 2007)

Great pics




Snakes scares the crap out of me but think Cobras are awesome:? .


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Feb 19, 2007)

it might seem crazy to alot of people to keep the species Arietans keeps, but from what I have seen on other forums, he knows perfectly well how to keep them responsibly.  

He also has some of the nicest specimens I've seen.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 19, 2007)

well where these pics at i want to see?


----------



## green_bottle_04 (Feb 19, 2007)

beautiful cobra!!! since hots are illegal in TN ive um..."never kept any"... but i HEAR some of them can be a handful!


----------



## Arietans (Feb 20, 2007)

Here you go

Black Mamba






Monocled Cobra






Puff Adder


----------



## Arietans (Feb 20, 2007)

> beautiful cobra!!! since hots are illegal in TN ive um..."never kept any"... but i HEAR some of them can be a handful!


Wild caught cobras can be a real handful, but usually they settle down quite well. The only unpredictable one's I have ever worked with are Forest Cobras and Cape Cobras.


----------



## TNeal (Feb 20, 2007)

YOUR'E NUTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beautiful critters.  The only thing that has ever kept me from keeping hot snakes is their ability to escape.  I would never forgive myself if anyone around me got bit, and heaven forbid, died.

In the past I have kept some deadly critters.  I used to have a stonefish and blue ring octopus.  The stonefish grew to be around a foot.  They are the deadliest fish in the world.  And I actually bred the blue ring octopus.  I ended up destroying around 100 of their babies after they were a few weeks old, because I couldn't keep them all and didn't want the responsibility of giving them to other people.

The big difference here is if those critters escaped, they died.  They weren't waiting for your neighbor to to look in their closet for something. LOL

Take care,

Tom


----------



## green_bottle_04 (Feb 20, 2007)

TNeal said:


> YOUR'E NUTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful critters.  The only thing that has ever kept me from keeping hot snakes is their ability to escape.  I would never forgive myself if anyone around me got bit, and heaven forbid, died.
> 
> ...


thats true...i would feel bad too. but if snakes are PROPERLY housed...then they have about as much chance of escaping and ending up in your neighbors closet and the octopus.


----------



## green_bottle_04 (Feb 20, 2007)

Arietans said:


> Wild caught cobras can be a real handful, but usually they settle down quite well. The only unpredictable one's I have ever worked with are Forest Cobras and Cape Cobras.


i can imagine! my "friend" had a timber rattler and a copperhead. both WC here in tennessee. the coperhead wasnt that bad...but that timber rat. was one of the meanest snakes ive ever seen.


----------



## Arietans (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Rinkhals













> i can imagine! my "friend" had a timber rattler and a copperhead. both WC here in tennessee. the coperhead wasnt that bad...but that timber rat. was one of the meanest snakes ive ever seen.


Lucky guy!! I would love to catch a Rattlesnake. Ask your "friend" what Timbers are like in general 



> Beautiful critters. The only thing that has ever kept me from keeping hot snakes is their ability to escape. I would never forgive myself if anyone around me got bit, and heaven forbid, died.


Housing is a number one priority. Nothing but 100% secure is good enough


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 21, 2007)

Dang dialup!  I've kept hots before but I've had so many things get out that I don't trust myself to keep them anymore.  Some people are real good at at.  I stopped considering it when I had a bad experience with a large Timber rat.


----------



## Dilbrain (Feb 21, 2007)

Lekker Rinkhals !
My boet and me used to catch these back in Transvaal in the late 70's when we were about 13 years old.
Great days !
:clap:


----------



## Arietans (Feb 21, 2007)

> Lekker Rinkhals !
> My boet and me used to catch these back in Transvaal in the late 70's when we were about 13 years old.
> Great days !



Nou wat soek jy daar?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 21, 2007)

that black Cobra is gorgeous!


----------



## Arietans (Feb 21, 2007)

A "friendlier" Snouted Cobra


----------



## green_bottle_04 (Feb 21, 2007)

Arietans said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Timbers in general arent really THAT bad. they arent OVERLY aggressive unless backed into a corner. they would rather run...however once they are backed into a corner...they can be pretty mean. they have very calculated strikes. they dont just lash out repeatedly. they want to make sure they get you with the first one so as not to waste venom.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 23, 2007)

awesome pictures ever been bit by anything?


----------



## Arietans (Feb 23, 2007)

> awesome pictures ever been bit by anything?



Unfortunately, yes.

A puff adder, a boomslang and a rinkhals.

The puff adder bite happened through absolute complacency and a belief in my own immortality. The snake in question was a five footer used for milking. The snake was always sedate, and you kinda get used to it doing nothing. One morning I removed it and just placed it on a shelf near the cage while I was cleaning. The moment I got within range it bit me about three inches above the knee. The pain is indescribable and not something I would recommend being bit by. I spent two weeks in hospital, a whole lot of surgery and it took me around six months to learn how to walk properly again.

The boomslang bite happened during a demonstration. I lost control of the snake trying to keep it away from a child that ran forward to take a closer look. I obviously startled it, and it bit me just below the neck. A rather painless bite.

The rinkhals bit me near the end of last year. I was feeding the snake and it decided to come and fetch its own food. It bit me on the hand. It was a good bite that almost killed me, but I think it was more shock than the venom itself. I spent a few days in hospital.


----------



## DITB (Feb 23, 2007)

beautiful snakes! and like green_bottle_04 said its illegal to keep hots here in TN so i can only dream about keeping them


----------



## Venom (Feb 23, 2007)

Bitis are SUCH beautiful snakes. My personal fav' is the B. nasicornis "rhinoceras viper," but puffers and gaboons are also stand-out beauties.


----------



## Scott C. (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. That Rinkhals has got to be the most beautiful snake I've seen. Very cool. Glad there is people like you working with hots, so people like me can see them.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Transylvania (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, beautiful snakes! Do you have a gaboon viper? They're my favorite.


----------



## dazbuzz (Feb 24, 2007)

a black mamba! wow dude respect:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 24, 2007)

Arietans said:


> The puff adder bite happened through absolute complacency and a belief in my own immortality. The snake in question was a five footer used for milking. The snake was always sedate, and you kinda get used to it doing nothing. One morning I removed it and just placed it on a shelf near the cage while I was cleaning. The moment I got within range it bit me about three inches above the knee. The pain is indescribable and not something I would recommend being bit by. I spent two weeks in hospital, a whole lot of surgery and it took me around six months to learn how to walk properly again.
> 
> The boomslang bite happened during a demonstration. I lost control of the snake trying to keep it away from a child that ran forward to take a closer look. I obviously startled it, and it bit me just below the neck. A rather painless bite.
> 
> The rinkhals bit me near the end of last year. I was feeding the snake and it decided to come and fetch its own food. It bit me on the hand. It was a good bite that almost killed me, but I think it was more shock than the venom itself. I spent a few days in hospital.


How long have you kept vens?

Did you freehandle the boomslang in a classroom?
I remember your comment on my rattler picture and after reading your bite reports I must say that was a odd comment.

/Lelle


----------



## Arietans (Feb 26, 2007)

> How long have you kept vens?


About 15 years




> Did you freehandle the boomslang in a classroom?


No mate. With a hookstick at a snakepark



> I remember your comment on my rattler picture and after reading your bite reports I must say that was a odd comment


Comment?


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Feb 26, 2007)

Gorgeous snakes, I would love to be able to keep hots. I may get into it one day after the kids are grown or old enough to receive some proper training...until then I admire them through the pics I see posted on the forums.


----------



## What (Mar 2, 2007)

Arietans said:


> Lucky guy!! I would love to catch a Rattlesnake.


you should come to SoCal in summer. I sometimes remove ~3 a day from back yards in one of my friend's neighborhoods.


----------



## Dilbrain (Mar 2, 2007)

Arietans said:


> Nou wat soek jy daar?


Dit maak nie saak nie !



ps We used to live in Kempton Park, on the way home from school we would walk through the veld near our home. Me [ 13] and bro [14] caught about 15 Rinkahls in 1979 alone. We used to put on the swimming goggles and wind them up with sticks so they would spit at us.....seems unbelievable that we were not bitten. Now in the UK I have not seen a wild reptile for about 15 years, and that was a bloody slow worm.
Great pics sir !


D


----------



## Arietans (Mar 5, 2007)

> ps We used to live in Kempton Park, on the way home from school we would walk through the veld near our home. Me [ 13] and bro [14] caught about 15 Rinkahls in 1979 alone. We used to put on the swimming goggles and wind them up with sticks so they would spit at us.....seems unbelievable that we were not bitten. Now in the UK I have not seen a wild reptile for about 15 years, and that was a bloody slow worm.
> Great pics sir !


Where in Kempton did you live? 
Small world this, huh?

If you want to see some wild, scaly okes, take a trip up to Leyton. There are plenty in the pubs. (just joking)


----------



## Dilbrain (Mar 5, 2007)

Arietans said:


> Where in Kempton did you live?
> Small world this, huh?
> 
> If you want to see some wild, scaly okes, take a trip up to Leyton. There are plenty in the pubs. (just joking)


I lived in Bonaero Park , quite near Kempton, I would have gone to St Pierre Van Ryneveld school had we not moved back to Blighty !
Yes I also lived in Leyton[stone] ,  
Are you in Kempton ot thereabouts ?


----------



## Arietans (Mar 6, 2007)

I used to be. Lived near Esselen Park.

Now I am a bush baby


----------



## Dilbrain (Mar 6, 2007)

Arietans said:


> I used to be. Lived near Esselen Park.
> 
> Now I am a bush baby


Whereabouts ?
I'm guessing near Kruger in the lowveld ....
The wildest part we used to visit was near Bethlehem in the OFS , chasing Dassies and discovering scorpions - a dream for any 10 year old.


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Apr 1, 2007)

YOU'RE CRAZY! Lovely snakes!!


----------



## K-TRAIN (Apr 1, 2007)

i dont want to sound stupid, studying to be a herpetologist and all, but how dangerous is the snouted cobra? i kno its deadly, but i mean like how much of a chance is there that you'll die?


----------



## Arietans (Apr 2, 2007)

> i dont want to sound stupid, studying to be a herpetologist and all, but how dangerous is the snouted cobra? i kno its deadly, but i mean like how much of a chance is there that you'll die?


You don't get stupid questions mate, only stupid answers.

Snouted Cobras have a rather potent neurotoxin, with some cytotoxic effects at the bite site. A large Snouted Cobra has a massive yield as well. So yes, a bite from a Snouted Cobra is a definite medical emergency, and could (without medical treatment) most certainly be fatal. 
They aren't very keen on defending themselves, preferring flight to fight. But the moment it is on the defensive it remains dedicated to the idea. Its impressive to see, as it is a bloody big snake


----------



## tacoma0680 (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice pictures of the cobra I would love to get a snake what is a good starter snake?


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 3, 2007)

good starter snake? or good starter venomous snake?


----------



## Arietans (Apr 3, 2007)

For a good starter Elapid, Snouties and Monocled cobras.
For a good starter venomous, a Copperhead is not a bad choice.
For a good starter snake, a RTB or a corn snake.


----------



## Halgeir (Apr 3, 2007)

Arietans said:


> For a good starter Elapid, Snouties and Monocled cobras.
> For a good starter venomous, a Copperhead is not a bad choice.
> For a good starter snake, a RTB or a corn snake.


Newbie question: What's RTB?


----------



## Arietans (Apr 3, 2007)

oops, sorry mate.

Red Tail Boa


----------



## limz_777 (Apr 22, 2007)

nice collection , do you own a king cobra?


----------



## Arietans (Apr 23, 2007)

I do, but don't know for how long


----------



## lychas (Apr 24, 2007)

mate, that is one thing i am jealous of, we cant keep any exotic reptiles in australia but cobras are one i would love to keep. They are beautiful


----------



## Arietans (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, you guys can keep Taipans and I can't.


----------



## ChainsawMonkey (Sep 1, 2007)

I'll just stick to my T's and scorps thank you.


----------



## sidguppy (Sep 1, 2007)

some real beauties here, mate

i love those snakes.

but given the size of my home -really small- and the fact that it's in an appartment building with loads of other people; potential victims, although I wouldn't miss a few if they got offed by a big whoppin' nuke snake  

nah, I'll stick to my docile Gathers for the time being.

but IF -and it's a real big IF- I ever venture into the realm you guys are in (venomenous Snake heaven) it's going to be Trimeresurus albolabris or Bites gabonica.

these 2 are in my opinion THE prettiest snakes that are venomenous.

but those cobra's sure are pretty. very elegant snake!


----------



## markface (Sep 1, 2007)

you have some really incredible animals sir . that monicled cobra is just unbeleivibly beautiful . it's an albino isnt it ? 

i used to keep hots many years ago , but have since gotten out of them . i still keep a pretty nice collection of nonvenomus snakes and have been thinking about getting back into hots .


----------



## ZooRex (Sep 2, 2007)

> I used to have a stonefish and blue ring octopus. The stonefish grew to be around a foot. They are the deadliest fish in the world. And I actually bred the blue ring octopus. I ended up destroying around 100 of their babies after they were a few weeks old, because I couldn't keep them all and didn't want the responsibility of giving them to other people.


I think that is apsolutly amazing! I guess owning a blue-ring was always a childhood dream of mine, but I never thought you could acctually do so. How was it housed/secured? How did you go about caring for such a creature? And were on earth did you get one, much less two and breed them?

And while were on the topic of hots, I can't help but wonder what it feels like keeping a black mamba in your house...If it were me I'd always be on edge. ~ Rex


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, since we are on the topic of cobars, I've always wanted to ask this question.. I forgot where I heard it from, but is it true that cobras will never bite with their hood down?  I'm guessing that it's some kind of myth or just false information, but who knows..


----------



## beetleman (Sep 20, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> Ok, since we are on the topic of cobars, I've always wanted to ask this question.. I forgot where I heard it from, but is it true that cobras will never bite with their hood down?  I'm guessing that it's some kind of myth or just false information, but who knows..


oh they will defintly bite either way,if they feel threatend ofcourse,i had a het for albino monacle female venomoid(she was a rescue) and she would bite either way hood up/down she was very defensive,other wise once she was out of the cage she was fine, but only sometimes she would press her mouth against my wrist and then she would bite down hard then let go like nothing happened,plus were i used to work they had  "hot" cobras ive worked w/them aswell, diff.sp. and some were very quick to bite with their hoods up or down. very interesting snakes,and pretty smart too:clap:


----------

